# 1 or two needed for OFFSHORE Sunday, 9/23 out of Surfside



## hog (May 17, 2006)

last minute Decision--

I HAVE ROOM FOR 1 OR TWO TO GO FISHIN OUT OF FREEPORT/SURFSIDE OFFSHORE
SUNDAY MORN'N 9/23, 

At this time there are only two of us (myself and MRedman) for a last minute planned trip.

24'CC Sea Chaser with twin Yammy 150's,

I have a SPOT and a hand held ACR Epirb, vest, but no life raft

I'll supply terminal tackle (hooks, weights, leaders) if needed so you dont have to pack heavy. Bring max of 2 poles + a trout rod for dolphin or bait. Pack as light as you can, not a whole lot of storage area. No hand held GPS's

Probably go'n 60 miles out, hop'n for grouper or drift'n behind a shrimp boats if we can find'm for ling or maybe blackfin.

What we do is split all cost by number go'n. Average fuel burn is about 2 miles per gallon or 70 gallons plus gallon of 2cycle oil. I would guess the cost would be around $100ish
call if interested. 
I dont drink or smoke anymore.. so dont plan on gett'n drunk. :cheers:

Cell 979-373-0970
first come, first serve.... Probably gonna launch around 6am at Bridgebait

NOAA weather man is predictin 1-2' seas looks like


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

It was AJ's until your arms hurt and were tired of catch'm, a ling and large snaps. No blackfin were home. Just the two of us went...


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

Grrr, I need to learn to check this forum more often. Sounds like a fun trip.


----------



## SSFIREMAN (Mar 16, 2005)

I need to check it also. would have done it and had my own gear. If I am not working and you need a rider send me a text 972-365-6167 Steve


----------

